# GHG commercial grade honkers



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone seen these anywhere ? I assume they will be comparable to dakotas and big foots. Anyone going to try them out this season?


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Found you can preorder them at Macks Prairie Wings. And they have a picture of a guy stepping on one and crushing it so they must be pretty durable. Or so they think :roll: I've used plenty of GHG decoys and they must have come a longs ways to finally jump into the durability market


----------

